# How much honey can fit into a 1/2 pint Mason Jar?



## MrGreenThumb (Apr 22, 2007)

Hello

I got a real good deal for some _BALL_, 1/2 pint mason jars. On the box it says that the jars are 8 OZ. Now, how much honey weight can fit into these mason jars?

thx


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Find a sensitive scale. Weigh the jar empty w/ the lid. Then weigh it full w/ the lid and do the math. Then you will know for sure. Then you can make your labels and they will be right. Are you going to fill the jar to the very top or just to the rim below the cap? It makes a difference. But what you put into the jar is what is impoertant, not what we all argue about here.

I'll be surpriswed if you can get 8 oz of honey into it. But it doesn't matter. If you get 6 oz of honey in the jar, sell it.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Unless I've missed something, a half pint is 8 fluid ounces. Fluid ounces are based on water. Honey weighs more than the same volume of water. In theory, I believe that honey can weigh 1.5X water.....and if we're trying to get exact..all honey's don't weigh the same for the same volume. If you want to know how much, do as Mark suggested. Get a scale and zero it with a half pint jar then fill the jar with honey and weigh again.


----------



## llang (Aug 13, 2010)

It should be ~0.7 pounds or ~11 oz.

This is based on an average density of 1.36 g/mL.


----------



## Jeff G (May 12, 2010)

I've weighed a bunch and full to the top it is 11 OZ+ and 22oz for a pint.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Last I checked a pint was still 24 oz.
And a half pint is 12 oz.
Must be new math or????


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Is an ounce still 32 grams? Or is it 28 grams? I forget.


----------



## Cactii (Sep 5, 2009)

soupcan said:


> Last I checked a pint was still 24 oz.
> And a half pint is 12 oz.
> Must be new math or????


I think he was referring to ounces in weight, not volume.

Makes me glad that metric was invented. 

1 liter (1000 milliliters) of water = 1 kilogram (1000 grams) = 1000 cubic centimeters... etc.


----------



## llang (Aug 13, 2010)

soupcan said:


> Last I checked a pint was still 24 oz.
> And a half pint is 12 oz.
> Must be new math or????


Not sure where you get your pints... but a pint of beer is 16 oz... 2 pints = a quart and 4 quarts = a gallon. Gallon has 128 oz.

I have heard of heavy pints... I think they are served in British Pubs and they are 20+ oz...


----------



## bbbbeeman (Jan 13, 2007)

A pint of honey is between 22 and 24 oz and will go up or down with the water content.Good luck rock.


----------



## bees in ballard (Jun 1, 2009)

hi all,
i have found this converter to be handy
http://www.traditionaloven.com/conversions_of_measures/honey_measurements.html


----------



## pbuhler (May 31, 2009)

Some posts already mentioned that there are volume measurements and weight measurements (using ounces) which are different. When you do a direct comparison of a weight (mass) to a volume you are discussing density.

8 fluid oz of honey will weigh approx. 12 oz on a scale since honey is more dense (heavier)than pure water which weighs ~1 oz. per 1 fluid oz. The converter shared by "bees in ballard" shows the weight and volume of a cup (8 fluid oz) of honey if you use the two different buttons and it probably assumes a non-spoilable moisture content (density) like Jeff G mentioned.

To use an extreme example, consider what a fluid oz of mercury would weigh: ~14.12 oz in a 1oz. space; it is considerably more dense than water or honey.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

bbbbeeman said:


> A pint of honey is between 22 and 24 oz and will go up or down with the water content.Good luck rock.


I am known for being picky about some things and even if I can't tell you the difference, there is a difference between moisture content and water content. Honey doesn't have water in it, even if, technically, that is what moisture is. So, let's talk about honey having moisture content, not water content. 

I hope you don't actually have any water in your honey. Or it will ferment.

I think I know what you were saying tho.

Will the lower moisture content honey weigh more or will the higher moisture honey weigh more? Which is more dense?


----------



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

Honey with a lower % moisture will weigh slightly more than honey with a higher % moisture.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

OK, one final time.

At least in the U. S., honey is sold by weight, I think this is a Federal law. A 1/2 pint Mason Jar is 8 fluid ounces. 8 fluid ounces of honey weighs around 11 ounces depending on the moisture content of the honey.

So yes, 8 fluid ounces of honey will fit into a 1/2 pint Mason Jar. If you go to sell that jar of honey, you will have to put how much it weighs on the label, which would be around 11 ounces.

While people will argue about what is meant when questions like this are asked, I always figure that the questions are referring to how much honey by weight will fit into the jar - since that is how it is sold.

If there is any doubt in anyone's mind about what is being asked, it really isn't that hard to give an explanation like in the paragraphs above. And I think it would be much more courteous than the snarky (or is it attempt at humor? I'm not sure) remarks which seem to fill threads like this.

Pugs


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

In American liquid measurements, a gallon is 128 oz. divide that by 2 and a half gallon is 64 ounces. There are 4 qts. in a gallon which are 32oz. each. there are 2 pints in a quart, there by making 8 pints in a gallon which makes them 16 ozs. each. This is liquid measurement not weight.


----------



## ronnyclif (Jul 5, 2004)

11 oz of honey will be the correct term for your label.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

valleyman said:


> ..{snip}...This is liquid measurement not weight.


Still, the original post specifically asked about the _weight_ of the honey that would fit in the jar. 

Wayne


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Pugs, I have never seen a label that said "around 11 oz.". I don't think that "around anything" is a legal measure. So, it is either 11 oz or not. 

Which takes us back to my original post which said that all that has happened will happen and the asker will have to do the work themselves to see how much honey they can get into a jar.

And if one has to fill the jar all the way to the very brim w/ honey in order to get 11 oz of honey into it, I would get labels that read 10 oz and fill the jar close to the brim. Most honey jars that I see are filled to a point where you can still see some air between the lid and the honey.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

In my post I purposely stayed away from weight measurement because liquids weight differ, greatly, and as has been pointed out honey can weigh differently because the moisture level can differ.
I think Mark has it right, fill them to the neck and advertise them @ 10 oz. All commercially package food products have slightly more content than they advertise, for a variety of reasons. Shrinkage, evaporation, etc. It also keeps them from being sued or cite for false advertising. I've never heard of anyone complaining about getting more than they thought they were.


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

The only way to get it exactly right is to do as has been recommended: weigh an empty jar, weigh a filled jar. The good news is that you only have to have at least as much as you list on your label. No one can sue you if you have more.

But I think something you should consider is marketing. Though we sell honey by weight, people consume honey by volume. I sell my honey as "half-pints" and "pints". My half-pints contain a little less than 8 fluid ounces, or a little more than 10 ounces by weight (which is what you list on the label). I think most retail buyers are unconcerned about the weight, though I appreciate your concern to get it right.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Mark -

I wouldn't have thought that that sentence could be read the way you took it. I'm be less terse in future replies. 

I did say he would have to weigh it. I meant that that weight would be around 11 ounces. Not that he should put 'around 11 ounces' on his label. Thank you for clearing that up. 

I think that your comment about being surprised if he got 8 ounces in the jar and implying it would be closer to 6 ounces was unclear. Did you mean fluid ounces by chance? 

Pugs


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Pugs said:


> Mark -
> 
> I think that your comment about being surprised if he got 8 ounces in the jar and implying it would be closer to 6 ounces was unclear. Did you mean fluid ounces by chance?
> 
> Pugs


No, I meant by weight. I don't talk about honey in terms of volume measure. But, I guess I was weigh off, wasn't I.  I'm glad no one took me up on the bet.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

standman said:


> My half-pints contain a little less than 8 fluid ounces, or a little more than 10 ounces by weight (which is what you list on the label).


So, does your label have both the volume and weight measures on it or just one or the other?

I have never been sued by anyone for not having the proper weight on the jar or in the jar. But NYS Bureau of Weights and Measure (a Division of the Dept. of Ag&Mkts I believe) told a customer that they couldn't sell squeeze bears w/out labels on them one time many year ago. That's when I started labeling everything. Everything other than those that they buyer wanted to label themselves.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

Under honey standards, honey is to be sold by the pound. A gallon weighs 12 pounds. There are 4 quarts in a gallon, so a quart weighs 3 pounds. There are two pints to a quart so a pint weighs a pound and a half, thusly, a half-pint of honey weighs 12 ounces--just like the 12-oz honey bear.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Not to be an xxx about this. But have you ever tried to get 3 lbs of honey into a quart jar? Or 12 lbs into a gallon jar? I use standard honey jars, so I don't have that problem. But I have heard for ages people complaining that 3 lbs of honey won't fit into a quart canning jar.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

My son bought a half pint jar of honey in Ohio last week. It was marked 10 oz on the label.


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> So, does your label have both the volume and weight measures on it or just one or the other?


I only list the weight, but I don't think most of my retail customers pay much attention to it. Whether they are cooking with it or eating it straight, I think most of them are thinking in terms of volume.


----------



## pbuhler (May 31, 2009)

> But have you ever tried to get 3 lbs of honey into a quart jar? Or 12 lbs into a gallon jar? I use standard honey jars, so I don't have that problem. But I have heard for ages people complaining that 3 lbs of honey won't fit into a quart canning jar.


So this comes full circle. If the honey has too high a moisture content, it will be less dense and not fit in the prescribed volume and it may be susceptable to fermenting. When I first started extracting, I was told that if a 1/2 pint ball jar wouldn't hold 11 oz of my honey, I needed to watch that I wasn't accepting too much uncapped honey from the frames. More than 11 oz meant that it might be prone to crystalization.

Maybe for fun we should start another thread: "How much wood is there in a cord?" - or not. :no:


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe for fun we should start another thread: "How much wood is there in a cord?" - or not. :no:[/QUOTE]

Thats Easy! 2 RICKS


----------



## Buffalolick (Jan 26, 2010)

Had a customer at the farmers market say the exact thing to me last week "no one will sue you for giving them more" in my experience people buy the jar of honey you have in front of them. Its the state that gets excited over labels. Don't mistake that to mean I don't advocate properly labeling your honey. Just an observation


----------



## Giorgio (Mar 26, 2010)

As STANMAN stated..
Best is to weight it yourself because, as stated earlier the moister content will change the weight.. if you don’t have a good scale or know some one who does … take a empty jar with lid and ring (if it has one ) go down to your local supermarket ( independent like IGA or Galaxy exc. The big boys Kroger food lion Safeway just don’t like to do things like this) DON’T go when they are busy ( 3-7 pm) early morning is best … ask to see the store manager or produce manager …tell them what you would like to do.. it will take less than 5 sec to check this …. Weigh the empty container this will be your TARE weight …. Then weigh the full container…. subtract the tare weight this will tell you the weight of the honey in the container…. the trick now is to put the same amount in each jar. You may have to give away a jar of honey to the manager… you may also gain a high volume customer. Don’t think all honey weights the same …. If you start a new batch get new weights …


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If you can measure the difference between 18% moisture content honey and 16% moisture content honey in an 8 oz jar, please tell me what the difference is. Negligible I'll wager.


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

Between 10 and 11 oz depending on how close to the top you go. Mine average 10.5 oz.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

soupcan said:


> Last I checked a pint was still 24 oz.
> And a half pint is 12 oz.
> Must be new math or????


Soupcan is correct. Honey is 50% heavier than water. Water weighs 8 lbs. per gallon and honey weights 12 lbs. per gallon, 3 lbs. per quart, 1.5 lbs. (24 oz.) per pint, 12 oz. per 1/2 pint. Yes, it might vary slightly depending on moisture content but not so much to be of concern.

Standard honey containers...1 lb., 2 lb., etc. are always labeled as such and the weights and measures police never question it. A 1/2 pint container should be no different...by labeling it as 12 oz. you would be consistent with the labeling of other size honey containers.


----------

